# Jack Andrew 92 with Olympic Torch



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just a quick snap taken at the evening celebrations in Cleethorpes tonight, he moved bloody fast for a 92 year old!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's magic, God Bless the man I say :thumb:


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

Absolutely ^


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Now get that torch on Ebay :lol:


----------

